# Why did you choose to own a GSD?



## EchoGSD

We all have many reasons for the pets (and people!) we bring into our lives. Why did you choose the German Shepherd breed? As for me, I was always smitten with them from afar as a child: I read about them, watched movies, visited the Leader Dogs kennels with my friend whose Dad was a volunteer there. "Run, Joe, Run" was my favorite TV show (anyone remember THAT?). The beauty, the integrity, the strength and courage...I didn't get my first GSD until I was an adult...my hubby and I had not made a decision on what type of dog to bring home (he was sure that a GSD would "turn on us someday"), and then we saw a TV show about Polly, a young girl from Michigan (where we live) who was kidnapped from her bedroom and murdered. I remember telling my husband right then, "We are getting not one, but TWO German Shepherds: one for each of the kid's bedrooms!"


----------



## KZoppa

I got a german shepherd because i absolutely feel in love with them as a kid. I would go every year with my parents and grandparents to Spring Spree and watch the police K9 demonstrations. Got to meet a couple of the dogs and just adored them. they were sweet and smart and just amazing. Graduated high school and about a year later after we adopted Riley, Zena came into our family and once again proved to me what amazing dogs GSDs are. We had our daughter in 2007 and Zena was and still is a favorite pillow, huggable furball, and just friend. Zena is one of the most tolerant and patient dogs i have ever known in my life. They're loyal and loving and i like bigger dogs. and i guess i just needed one more thing that was difficult because unless you own your house, finding a place thats tolerant of GSDs is a PITA. lol


----------



## shadow mum

I fell into GSD's by accident. My DH and I had been married for two weeks. I had a westie-poo and a peke-a-poo. Hubby wanted a bigger dog and had seen an ad at the shelter for a hound. We went, but he ended up falling in love with a GSD/Rott X they had there. I was totally against it, but said yes for his sake. Smokie was with us for the next 12 years until he passed suddenly. When we started looking for another dog, it was never in doubt it would be a shep, as Smoke had mainly Shepherd traits. Now we have Shadow and have never regretted it.


----------



## krystyne73

I have always been found of herding dogs, I have had GSD and aussie's. Though I am pro pricked ears so I tend to attach to the GSD and had an Alaskan malamute as well .
I just like the GSD because they are so nostalgic and easy to train.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I grew up with GSD's and have always had one in my life. My family has never owned another breed (up until my Dad re-married and we gained a minature poodle - we forgive her for this  ). 

The GSD has everything I am looking for and so why would I seek another breed out?

Keep with what I know and love.


----------



## cassadee7

When I was a little girl, I got a couple of books from the library about the dogs of Scotland Yard. They were GSDs. I remember Rex of Scotland Yard like it was yesterday (but can't find the book ANYWHERE).

When I was 17 I finally got my dream of owning a GSD and I fell in love with the breed's gorgeous looks, loyalty, brains, protectiveness, and their cute big ears


----------



## Larien

I have ALWAYS loved GSDS since I was a little kid... But I suppose the reason why I never had one until now was that I was also obsessed with other breeds when I was a kid. After I saw Beethoven, I wanted a St. Bernard like crazy - but then one day, when I was home sick from school, I caught an old episode of "Lassie" - that was it, I HAD to have a collie. So, I got one! And yes, named him Lassie...

Then I wanted a Great Dane, so, I got one! And then I wanted a Pomeranian, so, I got one! All the while I considered GSDs, but whatever breed I had a hankering for at the time I was able to get another dog was the breed that won.

But a GSD was always my dream dog, and after I lost my beloved Dane last august, I decided to attain one. I've always found them to be so gorgeous, and so noble and elegant, they're awesome looking and on top of that, so smart and loyal and protective. Now that I'm a young adult, able to drive and do my own thing, I wanted a dog that I could really go into the world with, a dog I could devote a lot of training time to without having to worry about school, I really wanted to do Schutzhund and tracking and all of that. So a GSD was the perfect choice for me, plus I needed a lot of motivation to deal more with my depression and get moving (all I can do with my pom and corgi is walk them, and not far lol, my dane slept all day) and do something active, and meet people and make friends and get out there. Rem has been that push I needed, and I can't wait until spring when we really get moving with our advanced training and sport, we'll have a blast.

The other reason a GSD appeals to me as of late, is the protection factor - even if he loved people, even if he never knew a single command beyond "speak," and if we never did SchH (which we will anyway) the sole fact that he IS a GSD and therefore intimidating to lots of people is something I consider a plus. I understand that there's a lot of GSD owners who want their dogs to be outgoing and love everyone, and I respect that - but all I ask of Rem is that he understand what's normal and realize what isn't, that he tolerate people without being required to like them, and that he maintain composure without showing aggression unless it is necessary in an extreme situation. I'm a 24 year old 100 lb. blonde girl. We get taken and murdered pretty much every day, just watch HLN at night. I want to be able to walk my dog without fear (and I had a very scary situation once walking my corgi, if it had been Remi, they'd have kept going) and be safe when I go out (he goes everywhere with me if it's a place I don't have to stay in long). I like that people will take one look at him, and keep going because he scares them.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I've also loved german shepherds since I was a child. Our neighbors had a german shepherd that had the same name as me, and even though I'm pretty sure that dog hated me because she hated all children I still loved her. I love the looks of the german shepherd, and I love all of their trait qualities. It was the only dog I ever wanted, and only recently have I been more open to other breeds.

I have a german shepherd now, but he doesn't act like one. He'd be a PERFECT dog... if he was a Labrador, lol. When I get my next german shepherd, I'm hoping to really experience what the breed is actually like.


----------



## amaris

To be honest, my favorite dog till recent mths was the Golden Ret. but i realized that having a dog that will give a guided tour to a burglar and welcome would-be muggers with a tail wag and a lick isn't exactly the type of dog i'd feel safe around. Plus, my dad said if i was gonna bring a dog home, it'd better be a GSD (he loves 'em).

So i started researching the breed and realized there isn't a smexier (for lack of better word) dog breed in existence. There was something about how strong, brave, intelligent they look that attracted me, oh, and how cuddly, sweet and patient they were with their humans that made them seem like the perfect combo of guard dog/baby of the family...

OH, and their eyes, i've realized that when you look at a GSD's eyes, they seem to say "Oh, I'd give anything to be able to talk to you....cos you know i understand everything...."

But my love for big dogs has always been around for as long as i can remember thanks to the MANY large mutts my granma kept while i was growing up...small dogs have never been attractive to me (although i can see why ppl would like them )

Now...just to find the rescue dog that was meant for me....


----------



## kwingert

I decided I needed a four-legged sentry, and I was considering another Aussie, but frankly, I wasn't up to it with my work schedule (at home... but hands busy). I fell in love with Mia's profile on Westside Shep Rescue website when my daughter was looking for a watchdog/companion for her new home. 

Mia is probably a mix with some lab in her, but she's in complete denial of that fact, which is fine with me. She's an angel baby in the house: polite, settled, calm, willing to try yet again to decode my confusing signals (I'm getting better), and slow to raise a fuss. Outdoors it's a different story. We're working on it, but secretly I like it that she stands ready to take on the world on my behalf.


----------



## Stogey

Like most everyone else, I fell in love with the GSD as a kid. One of the neighbors down from mom and dad's place was a sheriffs deputy. He was part of a K9 unit and had a magnificent black and tan GSD that he trucked around with him. He wouldn't let any of us kids near the dog to pet him or his said the dog would take our hand off and eat it !!!  I'm sure he was just kidding, but we all steered well clear of his car ! Such a gorgeous animal surely wasn't mean ..... 
I've had a love affair with these animals ever since.


----------



## W.Oliver

My fascination with GSDs started at the age of five after having been mauled by the neighbor's Shepherd. At one point the dog was carrying me by my thigh like a rag doll...he was beatin' off of me by my mother and a couple of neighbors. Today, I am a USA Classified Helper and a student of the GSD.


----------



## Caitydid255

Growing up my father had his police dog Patton, a white GSD. He listened to every command but HATED children. When he was a pup the local kids would sneak into my parent's yard and throw rocks at him. Dad caught them and made them stop but the damage was done. Because of that we always had collies. Teddy was my collie. We rescued him at 7 months old from an abusive home. He was extremely protective of me and extremely intelligent. When I was ready for a dog of my own I discussed with my Fiance the traits that I want in a dog, which were essentially Teddy's traits. He looked at me and said "You just described a GSD". As I had fallen in love with Angus at that point I realized he was right. Thus the arrival of Freyja into my life.:wub:


----------



## kelso

I didn't choose. I married a german shepherd (and her owner  ) Anyone knows that when you marry a GSD owner you marry their dog...hehe

Fell in love with the both of them. 

Seriously, I married a guy that had a GSD that was an amazing dog...she has passed on but I caught the GSD bug in the process. Now we have two amazing GSDs


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

My husband sent me to the shelter to get a little dog. They didn't have a little dog. Besides, I'm not really a "little dog fan." I picked the 2 year old German Shepherd. She is now 13. Despite my husbands' initial reaction - he adores her. And the dog? She worships the ground my husband walks on.

Would I adopt another GSD? Well, that's a no-brainer.


----------



## King&Skylar

my mom has a boarding kennel, and she was boarding a GSD since he was a puppy. At 10 months, he needed a home, his owner couldn't take care of him anymore- my mom had a special bond with him, so we took him  (King) 
I was so scared of him for like 3 years, but then i started walking him, playing with him, feeding him, etc- we became so close, i was homebound (illness) for 3 years, and he was there with me through everything. I'm still stuck at home for the most part now, so I wanted a puppy. The obvious choice was a German Shepherd, so along came Niko first, then she passed away from ME, and then I got skylar- I couldn't have asked for a better dog.


----------



## horsegirl

My story -- well. We lost our Golden Retriever of 14 years. After about 6 months it was time to find a new family member. My son (10) at the time wanted "A police dog". I could have messed up really bad; we looked at a few BYB litters , really cute but I never got a good feeling. Luckily, I have shown quarter horses my whole life and happened to mention our search at a horse show one day. I got a great recomendation from a fellow horse shower (who also showed dogs) , I called and by that weekend I was the proud owner of an 18 month old very well bred male . I had 10 wonderful years with him "Beau". I have since gotten two dogs from the same kennel and found a passion for dog showing (expensive , but not as bad as horse showing) Louie is two pionts from his Championship and Kesha who is 8 months will start her show career this spring .. I will always have a shepherd!!!


----------



## Ellie

I knew I wanted a dog, but not sure which breed. I was reading up on different breed traits and using Dogster's handy tool that tells you which dog breeds would be good for you. GSD was on my list as well as a few others. Well I ended up adopting from a shelter not knowing her breed, but they said she is a GSD mix, so it all worked out!


----------



## Sunstreaked

I didn't want a GS. Only ones I ever really "knew" were police dogs. Aloof, couldn't care less if you petted them or not, no tail wag. Pfffttt. 

Our dog, a Keeshond, Red, passed three years ago. We were finally ready for a dog and DH wanted a shepherd. Since he had put up with numerous - and I mean NUMEROUS - critters he didn't really want throughout the years, and since our kids are grown and this is to be OUR dog, I started reading up on the breed. 

Well, they shed. Crap. 
They need A LOT of exercise. Crap.
They're expensive. Double crap. 

Then the day came and we adopted a GS/chow mix (although we're wondering more and more if she does have chow in her). 

I fell head-over-heels with this amazing, intelligent, loving, friendly, velcro, land shark and have never looked back. 

We schedule our days around what we can do with our dog. When we go out - can we take the dog? Does she need to walk more? How about more off-leash time? 

I don't regret a single second given to her.

I can't imagine owning any other breed.


----------



## ZebsMommy

My hubby and I got our shepherd because he grew up with them. As a child, his dad had two shepherds. My husband remembers tugging on them laynig on them and they showed nothing but patience and love. They would sleep under his cradle at night.He wanted that for our children. I'd always had small dogs, but agreed to it and fell head over heels for the breed. We may adopt other breeds too, but we will always have a shepherd!


----------



## vat

I grew up with a mix of different dogs but all large breeds, I love dogs! When my second husband and I got married 13 years ago we talked about a having a dog when we got a house. He grew up with GSD and that is what he wanted, me I did not care as long as it had four legs and fur. I got my hands on all the books the library had and read everything I could.

When the time came I called a local shelter and asked if they had an GSD, they did not but they gave me the name of a man who had to find a home for his 1 yr old male. He had heart problems and could not take care of the dog any more. I phoned him and made plans to meet him. When hubby and I drove to his home he was not there. I do not know if he changed his mind or if something happend to him but hubby said I had the saddest face he has ever seen on the drive home. So he took me to the local pet store and there they had a 9 week old female (I know we have since learned bad place to get a dog).

Since then we have had Rio and now Max and adopted Callan from our breeder. I will never go back to any other breed, I just love everything about the GSD!!!


----------



## trish07

I decided I wanted to own a GSD because of a story my mother told me when I was young.

She had a paraplegic friend. Her brother was in the police and one of his colleague was killed during an operation and the dog wanted not to work with anybody else. He decided to bring the dog to his sister so she can trained it to help her with her tasks.

The dog was very intelligent and learned a lot of things that helped her in her every day life. One day, she was out of home for the weekend. When she returned home a few days later, she noticed her dog wasn't coming to see her. She called her, but he didn't come. 

When she arrived in the living room, there was a man in a corner! She asked him who he was and what was he doing in her home. He answered that he entered on Friday night to rob, but when he was about to leave, the dog was standing in front of the window by which he broke in. Since Friday night, he was sitting down in this corner, wishing the dog would do no harm!

I was impressed. I understood how much these dogs were intelligent and how much they loved their owners.


----------



## vicky2200

Every dog I have had since I was a kid has been either a pure bred GSD, or part GSD (except for my min. poodle we inherited when I was a young child) and they were all good dogs. So when my poodle died, I wanted another dog. I said I wanted a female, small lap dog... my parents got me my GSD mix, Dakota ( who is male and 150lbs,) for my 8th grade graduation. I love him dearly, but when I graduated from High school, I decided I would take my money, and get another dog. I looked at many dogs, still thinking I wanted a small, female, fluffy friend. However, my mom convinced me I should get a large dog, since I would be moving away ( for protection.) So I began looking at large dogs. Funny enough, I called about golden retrievers and huskies before I called about the German Shepherds, but the other two were all gone. Im glad I got a German Shepherd, because she, like all my other dogs, is great..... for my next dog, Im torn on what to get. Good thing I dont have to make that decision for awhile.


----------



## DJEtzel

There's a movie out there with with... Jim Bilushi*? And there is a dog in that movie, that is a GSD. His name was Jerry Lee. I watche that when I was maybe 10, and was smitten. I have wanted one ever since then, and when my boyfriend's parents decided he could get a dog last year before he moved out, he had wanted one too, so it was a match made in heaven.


----------



## ripsofie

Here is my story- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/147163-hello-missouri-2.html


----------



## lisgje

I grew up with a German Shepherd and a Shepherd mix. Always have been partial to the breed. When I could not afford a purebred when I was married, we got Shepherd mixes at the local ASPCA. At the time we were ready to adopt, they did not have purebreds so we got the next best thing. When I was single again years later, I got a purebred and that is what I have had since. I just love everything about them.


----------



## lrodptl

Rin Tin Tin-That's when I got hooked.


----------



## PupperLove

I have loved and wanted a GSD for a VERY long time. I remember as a kid, walking with my mom and seeing two of them playing in their yard; they were gorgeous! I always looked for the dogs when I would walk by, because they were just so pretty to see!

SO initially I fell in love with the looks of the GSD. After I moved out, I of course wanted to get a dog of my own and wanted to get a breed that I was going to love. Loyalty was a HUGE factor. I simply did not want a dog that was not loyal or devoted to it's master. A non-loyal dog to me is pretty much just a pain in my butt. My top qualities in a dog are loyalty, intelligence, desire to please, and a dog who is good with family. So I did consider a few other breeds such as the Lab and Golden Retriever. All breeds have the qualities listed above, but the GSD really stood out to me because of it's ability to be a natural deterrant, and, *HUGE PLUS* it's ability to naturally not be annoying to house guests! The aloofness of the GSD is a huge plus for me, because he love ME, and could care less if people come over and they pet him or not. I remember my uncle saying that "the one thing I don't care about with GSDs is their lack of playfulness towards strangers, when I go to someone's house, I want to be able to play with their dog!" I told him that is what I LOVE about them. 

Arlo on the other hand, is in your face, ANNOYING, to everyone he comes in contact with and I have to constantly make sure he's not jumping on someone, or licking them non-stop. Jackson? Never mind him. He is following ME around, definately not jumping on the guests or licking them. But my husband really wanted a Lab, so he can deal with Arlo! haha!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I have always admired and loved the German Shepherd. My mom had a GSD growing up and my aunt had one, and my great grandma had GSDs growing up. My recent dogs were Sheltie mixes. After they passed we were thinking of getting another dog. We wanted a big dog and our choices were Doberman, German Shepherd, Rottweiler, Golden Retriever or Labrador. Well due to our insurance we couldn't have a Doberman, Rottweiler or Pitbull. We got Molly(GSD) and don't regret it. I will always have a GSD in my life. I love everything about them! 

To me they are one of the best dogs ever.


----------



## gypsyrose

I had a german shepherd on the farm when i was a kid. She was'nt trained but seemed to know what i wanted her to do such as catch chickens or rabbits that got out of their pins, help keep old mean sows from attacking us while we cut pigs, help to put the cows across the road and even once saved me from a **** attack. 

My first baby sitter i can remember had one that use to keep us out of the road and play fetch all day long. My grandmother also had one that would retrive us on comand for her.

I bought Gypsy from a byb about this time last year she was eight weeks old and although we had bighting problems in the begining mostly play biting and she still bits the fire out of me occasionaly we have come along way and i'm looking forward to summer time events that are dog friendly. as for protection WHY I"D PROTECT HER FROM ANY THING and hope she will hide in the closet if a burgler comes in i value her more than my big screen.


----------



## Panda

I fell in love with the breed as a child. I usd to buy books on the German Shepherd breed and read them over and over again dreaming about the day I would own one. I grew up with other breeds as my parents thought GSD's were too agressive. 

I love the way they look, I love how smart they are, I love that they are active and can exercise with you, I love that they will protect you (well some will. I don't really think my GSD would lol).


----------



## pyratemom

I had my first GSD when I was a teenager. The intelligence of the breed struck me even then. Since that time I have had three more with many other breeds in between. After I got Pyrate 8 years ago from the shelter I told myself one day I would get a really good GSD that was healthy and I could train and so then I got Raina from Germany almost 3 years ago through a friend and trainer that has a partner in Germany. I am still struck by how intelligent they are and the scope of the possibility of training different things is amazing.


----------



## LaRen616

I got a German Shepherd because I wanted a big, furry, strong, smart, easy to train dog that would make me feel safe. I am not a big fan of the black/tan and black/red so when I found out that they come in many different colors, especially black, I knew I had to get one so I started doing research on GSD's and I went and got a black male GSD.

I couldn't have made a better choice. I love GSD's and I will always have one in my life, especially a black one. :wub:


----------



## stacey_eight

I've always been partial to the Malinois, since I saw my first one while in the Marine Corps. However, when I was starting to consider a new dog (our Mal had died a few years ago and our mix was quickly going downhill) I wanted the protectiveness and loyalty of our Mal with the family bonding and affection of our mix. Also, I have a toddler and 2 teens so I wanted a little less drive then the Mal but certainly more than the mix. For us, a "pet quality" moderate-energy GSD was a perfect match. 

Now I've been completely assimilated and can't imagine having another breed! Hubby, however, still dreams of another Mal-gal.


----------



## aubie

When our second Dal passed away, DH and I knew exactly what we wanted. We'd both always admired GSDs and loved seeing them...for their beauty, brains and heart. 

Now, I've been informed, we'll never have any other breed of dog. And I'm good with that!!!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Well I didn't chose. I was born and my mom already had an 8 year old GSD, so I started growing up with him. He died when I was in kindergarten, 2 weeks shy of 14 years old (R.I.P. Benny). We got another one the next year. Well my mom did, and she wanted it to be an opposite. Benny was a male, with a short, mostly tan coat. For an opposite, she wanted a female with a darker coat, preferably long hair. And that's what we got. I've had her for almost 10 years now and I can see why my mom loves GSDs. They're so protective, loving, and just put you in the best of a mood on the worst day.


----------



## Stosh

My parents raised Norwegian Elkhounds so I grew up with lots and lots of dogs. I received my first gsd as a gift from a guy who worked for my husband. We had just moved to TX from CA, bought a place with a lot of property and started looking for a large dog. This guy's parents are breeders and they had saved one female pup because she was so much like her mother but for some reason, this man asked if he could give her to me and they let him. She had a black blanket and silvery legs, we named her Omy.  She was amazing! Tough as nails but so sweet to us, my vet described her as a 'throw back', she was so close to her instincts, a true 'natural' dog. She was very cautious and had to know someone for a really long time before she let them pet her, if ever. She guarded her home, property and family with her life, but had more fun than any dog I've ever seen. Her beauty, intelligence, natural ability, loyalty, strength and solid temperament convinced me that I would never own another breed. They take 'dog' to a whole other level


----------



## Piper

My Fiance wanted a dog and I was not so sure. But after she convinced me to get one I decided on a Shepherd. Ever since seeing them in movies, and seeing them work with law enforcement etc, I was drawn to them. They are smart, loyal, capable, strong.. I could go on. Just love them!


----------



## smdaigle

I have always loved GSDs. My family had two of them when I was very young - I barely remember the second one and don't remember the first one at all. I guess my early exposure affected me because I can't pass one with out wanting to grab and hug it's neck! Don't worry, I only grab and hug the necks of my GSDs. I don't have that reaction to any other breed of dog. I can look at the cutest [name your breed] dog but not feel much other than "what a cute dog". I see a GSD and go nuts. 

When I was about 14 years old I was on a trip with a bunch of other kids and we spent a day in Washington at the Smithsonian. When exiting one of the buildings there was a police officer with a GSD and being 14 with no worldly experience I went straight up to the GSD as though to pet it. The dog reacted, the office reacted and I was soundly scolded for my stupidity. I suppose most people would have been forever afraid of GSDs . . . not me. I think that was the day that sealed my destiny as a future GSD owner.


----------



## Jake71

I have had a collie, border collies, german shepherds, cocker spaniels etc..

When I was picking one out with my gf, she likes a big dog and likes husky's, german shepherds and similar dogs.

So when we went to the shelter we looked for the dogs we liked that were common between us. We found a 4yr old and figured she needed a good home.


----------



## sadie2010

My "interest" in GSD began when I was about 10 years old. My neighbors had a female GSD that had a litter of pups, and being a curious boy I went over to the garage she was in and thought I would play with the puppies. Well, protective mother that she was, she bit me on the right thigh. I carry that puncture scar to this day.

My last dog was a male yellow lab/shepherd mix. Freddy had many GSD traits, long tongue, brown eyes, black and tan coat. He was a wonderful dog for the 12 years I had him, until he died. After that I decided I wanted a pb GSD as a companion. I wanted a rescue GSD.

I found Sadie at an animal shelter in Michigan, thru Pettango.com. Well, one look at her picture and I fell in love with her. I made the trip up to the Upper Penninsula and brought her home from the shelter.

Sadie is wonderful. She is so calm, loyal, and intelligent. I am amazed each day that I actually own a GSD. I love her ears, they stand up so straight. She knows lots of commands so whoever owned her before must have taught her well. I am so happy with the way my adoption has turned out.


----------



## brembo

I ran into a GSD years back while working. Dog's name was King (I think, maybe Duke) and he impressed me so much that I decided that day when the chance to have GSD adorn my little farm I would jump a the chance. I did, and I'm happy as can be about it. I had Border Collies and Collies growing up and miss them some, BCs can be incredibly clownish dogs and are generally hardier stock (genetic-wise) than GSDs. Buuuut regal and strong and tough and smart and pretty and cuddly and loyal and etc..etc is hard to beat. I'm sold on em. When my current GSD gets to around 10 I'm going to find a rescue female GSD to help him slide into his golden years.


----------



## EdBud

GSD for intelligence, the strong bond they form with their 'pack' and protection for the house and my Daughter.

Female for size.

Plus, they're cute.


----------



## Daisy

Herding dog fan and owner, here. A working-line GSD fell into our lap. I thought my dogs were smart, this one takes the cake. Looking forward to another one day. And yes, I remember "Run Joe Run"!


----------



## Good_Karma

I actually did not like GSDs as a kid. Our neighbors had one, a female named Pete (yes that's right) who used to bark at me and chase me down the road when I would ride my bike past their house. One time she scared me so badly I crashed my bike and got gravel embedded in my knee that was still in there years later. 

My brother and I used to try to come up with ways to ride our bikes past Pete without getting chased. And of course, our friends lived a couple miles down the road so we had to pass her in order to visit them. Nothing we tried ever worked, and we both came pretty close to being bitten a few times. Keep in mind, that was pretty typical behavior for a country dog back in the early 80's. Maybe now that wouldn't be tolerated, but it never occurred to us to complain or try to do something about it.

So I never had much interest in GSDs in particular, I was always more of a cat person. After college and marriage, my husband and I decided we didn't want kids. But we did want to try having a dog. Neither of us had ever had a dog growing up. We both preferred a large dog to a small one. My husband was really interested in the intelligence of GSDs, and that probably above all else is what turned us onto them.

So we learned all we could about the breed from books, and never ever bothered to spend any time researching other breeds, since we pretty much decided that they seemed ideal for us.

And of course now, we're hooked. Can't imagine owning any other kind of dog.


----------



## goatdude

I have always been a big fan of German shepherds all my life and decided once I had a place of my own that's the dog I would have. I like all dogs but what struck me about this breed was their intelligence and just the facial expressions they display, in my opinion, like no other dog out there. Their appearance was another reason as I think they are one of the most beautiful dogs. 

I'm on my sixth GSD now which is a WGSL with the past five being American show lines. The WGSL really does have a different temperament than the Americans and has proven to be a dog that needs a lots to do to keep it happy and a firm hand to keep it under control.


----------



## SARAHSMITH

Friends of ours German Shepherd was pregnant. We ended up buying property very close to them and built our new home. As we were at the house a lot during construction we visited the pups a lot. My daughter and husband wanted one (I wanted a non shedding lap dog). That's how we ended up with a German Shepherd and I must say he is a wonderful addition to our family (although I may change my mind when he starts to shed - just kidding!).


----------



## smdaigle

SARAHSMITH said:


> Friends of ours German Shepherd was pregnant. We ended up buying property very close to them and built our new home. As we were at the house a lot during construction we visited the pups a lot. My daughter and husband wanted one (I wanted a non shedding lap dog). That's how we ended up with a German Shepherd and I must say he is a wonderful addition to our family (although I may change my mind when he starts to shed - just kidding!).


Our GSDs are lap dogs! One doesn't shed much - it's too soon to tell about Ridley - I have a feeling he's going to shed a lot!


----------



## lucy82

I have a German shepherd because my parents have had many German shepherds even before I was born. But also, I have a German shepherd because they are very loyal guard dogs and the best of companions.

My German shepherd, Zsabo, may be older (eleven years old) but she still is always by my side and has been my companion since she was two years old.


----------



## gypsyrose

I can now put my mouth where my mouth is. Last night I was aroused from a deep reastful sleep and invited to an altercation. It seems my niece and her boy friend were having a knock down drag out accross the yard. I have fifteen acers and alowed them to stay in one of my rentals. I new that the possability of of some type of phisacal altercation between him and me was very real but I left Gypsy home, I did not want her tramatized. The night ended with me having a cople of broken ribbs a broken tooth and a deep gash in my inner cheek. i can hardly breath today and getting up and down is quite painful but Gypsy was protected form the violance although she tryed to rip the gate from her run. As i have stated on more than one occasion i have no intention using my dog for protection but now i've decided to get a male dog for that as soon as Gypsy gets her cdc.


----------



## RazinKain

"Command Presence" is what intially turned me on about the GSD. No matter where you are, or what you are doing, people will always stop and take notice when a GSD enters the room. I read somewhere where the GSD was described as having 'the look of eagles'. I was fairly ignorant about the breed when I got Kain, only knowing that they were intelligent and protective. It wasn't until after I had him for awhile (and discovering this forum) that I realized how truly lucky I was to have found him. Loyal, intelligent, devoted and protective are all too weak of words to accurately describe this breed. I've owned many different breeds of dogs in my life (many of which were very good dogs), but it took me 41 years to finally find the perfect breed for me. I'll never own anything else.


----------



## doggiedad

looks, trainability and versatility.


----------



## cindy_s

I guess I didn't choose a GSD, they were chosen for me. We got our first when I was 1 yr old. He was named King of Cindy. He was my shadow for 15 years. I've never been without a GSD since.


----------



## Kris10

I grew up with one...








Bruno:wub:


----------



## bellamia

wait!!!!! there r other breeds out there u mean?????


----------



## urek

I was very young when we first got a GSD. I got another GSD/ mix when I was in my early 20's. I found him, and also found alot of problems. I brought him to a farm next store and they agreed to keep him. My b/f has had GSD when he was growing up as well. I have always been impressed with the confidence that a GSD has. Its loyality to his/her family. A GSD is a dog that has one owner for life in my opinion. My GSD is so flippin' cute, his ears that head cocking that makes me melt! you all know what im talking about! I do own a Yellow Lab and would not trade her in for anything.We purchased her from a breeder after we had Kodiak for two years. Everyone has different taste... just those of us that GSD are like drinking a fine wine!


----------



## Ivan Drljo

OffT: Hi all, I am new to the forum and this is my first post 

I had a dog since i was a baby, but newer GSD, dunno why, but always wanted one.
For about a year now, a proud owner of one 
They are magnificent!!!

btw, do u know what every dog dreams when he is sleeping??
to become a GSD when he wakes up


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I didn't really choose to own a GSD. I wanted a dog, and my mom (who I am currently living with) said that if I was going to get a dog it had to be a GSD. She had one when she was in her early twenties and fell in love with the breed; after we move out I wouldn't be surprised if she gets one of her own lol! That being said, while I had reservations at first, I can't imagine not having Sasha! The intelligence, and devotion of this breed is simply amazing! When I get another dog (much later down the road) I wouldn't be surprised at all if I got another GSD


----------



## Josh's mom

Josh kind of chose us. 

My husband is a deputy that may have a chance later this year to go to K-9, last year they offered him a bite dog. A mal that has to be kept outside because the handler has small kids. Our kids are older but still not the dog for us. We've always been rescue people (3 dogs before this and 3 cats we have now) so going to a breeder was a little weird but probably the only way we could be reasonably sure of getting a working dog.

We first saw Josh's litter when they were 5 weeks old. All of them were adorable but I noticed Josh first, he was the only one with ears standing straight up. We were getting ready to leave and the man of the house came home (a friend of my husbands) and sat down across from us. He started making bird noises, Josh sat down, looked straight at him, cocked his head from side to side and listened for probably half a minute. Pretty remarkable for a 5 week old. 

Later my husband did some tests with them at 7 weeks. Josh passed with flying colors, we knew he was our boy.


----------



## carmspack

Somewhere in my house in one of the family albums is a picture of my father as a young man standing beside a shepherd draped with his boiled wool cloak and crook , sheep peacefully grazing behind them and the shepherds dogs sitting looking at the photographer. I was told amazing stories of the shepherds dogs at work . First hand accounts of the dogs bravery and intelligence. So when I pleaded and begged and conived to get a dog myself there only ever was one option , a GSD . My school chum had a litter of Brittany Spaniels -- I tried to get one into the household , any dog , please, I want a dog. Christmases came and went, good report cards came and went, birthdays came and went -- no dog. It had to be a GSD , as in my fathers eyes no other "dog" existed . Only later was I to learn that he had gone around without my knowing looking at some gsd's but felt none of them had that "IT" . Then by sheer fluke of being at the right place at the right time I saw a little bright eyed iron grey pup around 7 weeks of age one day when I was out with my mum and sister (I was 12 at the time) . No matter where I moved that pup had an eye lock on me . I left the room , looked back , and there she was sitting upright looking in the direction I had moved to. I entered the room again and moved around the perimeter , still , the eye lock. It was then that another family came to see the pups specifically, and my feelings just plumeted. I went close to the pup staking a claim , and then my mum saw that it would be pure torture , for the pup to leave things as they were. I was told that I could have her but she would still have to pass approval of my dad. I had to place the phone call and get consent from him.
So little red collar on , first trip on the bus, then walk along the roadway with lots of cars to home. She never balked or was awkward , moved along like she had done it all her life . She was a hit at home. I had some rules. I was responsible for her , and I was held to it !! , she could not become fat and lazy, she had strict house rules . I know that she was european lines , not registered . This dog was not a little softee teddy bear -- if she were I would be writing a different story because this would have been distasteful to my father who has so much experience with the dogs at work back home. She was hard little character, resilient, forgiving, willfull, eager to learn. I could "hot-dog" with her . The greater her expanse of learning , the greater the challenge the more she rose to it . The more I challenged her the closer we became. The more I challenged her , pushed the envelope, the greater her joy in wanting to go out . She pushed me to be inventive in training. For those familiar with the Toronto/Scarborough scene, you might be know the Cedarbrae Mall , new concept ! back then. I would take this dog right into the major department store , walk her to the , .. towel section .. for example. Leave her at a sit stay close to one of the display islands with piles of towels , walk away a display or two and pick out a cheapy face cloth , so I was legitimate in making a purchase . I could watch her feet in the space between the display and the floor , I could sneak up behind her , pass by her , she never knew what to expect -- Now mind you this was a training session not a proofing session. This is how she learned . I was on the job . This dog gave me security when I roamed the wild woods , the ravines, the farmland still surrounding us when I ventured off for hours , just the two of us. I could go out for long walks in the subdivision late at night. A stormy winter night my favourite, the dog beside me and Simon and Garfunkel ballads playing in my mind "hello darkness my old friend" . She stopped an intruder who had entered the house . She saw me through some very sad days , saw me become an independent young adult, and saw my own daughter enter kindergarten. She lived to just over 16 years . Never an off day , not even her last. My brother who was still at the family home gave me the phone call. It was a wickedly hot summer, the dog had gone downstairs to the unfinished basement to stretch out on the cool concrete -- and just drifted off in her sleep. 
I can not convey how significant a role this little dog played. I don't know what would have happened if I had left that pup possibly to join the other family. For that matter I don't know what would have happened to her either. It was a match made in heaven. We were perfect for each other -- and knew it . 

So to this day I look for the "It" . I look for this something special. 

thank you ASTA 
and all the wonder dogs I have been privileged to share time and space with , who are here in spirit still


----------



## Sue Smart

I grew up watching Rin Tin Tin, Roy Rogers with Bullet and Champion the Wonder Horse and Rebel. I cannot conceive of owning any other breed.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Ivan Drljo said:


> OffT: Hi all, I am new to the forum and this is my first post
> 
> I had a dog since i was a baby, but newer GSD, dunno why, but always wanted one.
> For about a year now, a proud owner of one
> They are magnificent!!!
> 
> btw, do u know what every dog dreams when he is sleeping??
> to become a GSD when he wakes up


Welcome to the board. I liked the joke!


----------



## Hunther's Dad

I never really thought about them all that much. My wife grew up with them, and she wanted them. the first two were American show lines dogs that unfortunately passed away at 6 and 7 years respectively. Then we got a working lines female from Witmer-Tyson, and I started training her in Schutzhund. I've been hooked ever since. I have three now (Britta, Hunther and their daughter, "Cuddles").


----------



## GSDLongTimer

I'm with Bellimia, there are other breeds out there???


----------



## kidkhmer

RazinKain said:


> "Command Presence" is what intially turned me on about the GSD. No matter where you are, or what you are doing, people will always stop and take notice when a GSD enters the room. I read somewhere where the GSD was described as having 'the look of eagles'. I was fairly ignorant about the breed when I got Kain, only knowing that they were intelligent and protective. It wasn't until after I had him for awhile (and discovering this forum) that I realized how truly lucky I was to have found him. Loyal, intelligent, devoted and protective are all too weak of words to accurately describe this breed. I've owned many different breeds of dogs in my life (many of which were very good dogs), but it took me 41 years to finally find the perfect breed for me. I'll never own anything else.


This is bang on the same for me . I have had other great breeds - purebred Australian cattle and sheep dogs - and there was never a burning desire to get a GSD . En ex girlfriend had one and it was a fine dog and then a friend here in Cambodia had one and was such an amazing do that sparked my interest. I was lucky when the opportunity to grab a pup cam up as GSDs are scarce as hens teeth here in Cambodia . 

I never foresaw the presence they have. Everytime we go out people boggle at her and yes.......I feel lucky toO to have found this dog . At 8 months she is just continuing at every turn to amaze me and I lover her to bits . There will never be another breed for me now and I would love to one day have several GSDs running around in the yard .


----------



## KZoppa

DJEtzel said:


> There's a movie out there with with... Jim Bilushi*? And there is a dog in that movie, that is a GSD. His name was Jerry Lee. I watche that when I was maybe 10, and was smitten. I have wanted one ever since then, and when my boyfriend's parents decided he could get a dog last year before he moved out, he had wanted one too, so it was a match made in heaven.


K-9. I have that and the sequel. I love them! Those movies also had me sold on GSDs when i was younger.


----------



## Mary&Stella

It was fate, on Nov 30 2011 my 14 year old Dobie Ralph passed in her bed with her family around her, needlesstosay I was hearbroken, 2 days later we received a picture of Stella in an email, it was love at first sight, her siblings were off to the States and she remained and would be avialable in about a week or so, so it was perfect timeing, my heart had a great big hole in it and Stella quickly filled that spot!!! As sson as she was in my arms the house was a home again!!


----------



## Dogaroo

I didn't exactly have a choice in the matter. Kaija jumped into the back seat of my car & I couldn't get her out. Four hours later she was still glued to the back seat, and I had to made a decision: Walk home (nine miles in the rain, in the dark, in February) or take the dog. I didn't feel like walking, so....

Three days later, I was completely smitten. There was NO WAY I was gonna re-home that dog!

I love the fact that she's highly intelligent, very easy to train, very obedient, and can think & act on her own if necessary. I love her devotion, her dedication, the fact that she's constantly aware of her surroundings & ready to act if necessary without being over-reactive. I love the way she "talks" to me, even though she's a bit of a drama queen (and a tattle tale) at times. I love that she's 100% trustworthy with good people, but ready to protect me if two creepy guys happen to approach me at dusk when I'm walking toward my car. I love her for alerting me that my wood stove was overheating & the stove pipe was red & crackling. (I was in another room-- in a tinderbox tin can trailer. Had she not have alerted me, things could have gotten ugly really quickly.) I love her for being.... herself.


----------



## Dogaroo

Kaija has also made herself indispensable to me by figuring out that sometimes when I get up in the middle of the night & walk around, I need somebody to keep me from leaving the house, going upstairs, going into the basement, or otherwise putting myself in harm's way. I live alone.... and apparently I sleepwalk. (It was finally confirmed by a human being several months AFTER I woke up one morning with a badly sprained ankle & dislocated wrist & no idea how I got them.) More than once I've awakened on the couch, sometimes with keys in my hand, when I KNEW I had fallen asleep in my bed... and Kaija is always nearby, lying between me and the door. Ever since the sprained ankle/dislocated wrist incident, Kaija won't let me leave the bedroom until I convince her that I really am completely awake.

There's no way I would have been able to train her for that, especially since I didn't even realize I had acquired a sleepwalking habit. I'm just thankful she figured out on her own that I sometimes need a little tending. How many breeds would be able to assess a situation like that & do what needs to be done without having to wait for their human to tell them what to do & when to do it?


----------



## Salix

I grew up with them as a small child. When it came to choosing a breed as an adult, I never felt "unfamiliar" with them. Actually, it was only later on when people would look at me with some trepidation and puzzlement, asking why I chose this breed, or comment "Isn't that the dog that mauls people?" And it was only then that I would think about the GSD's size and how it may intimidate those that are unfamiliar with a shepherd. I also know the perils in a poorly socialized or trained GSD. However, that never really crossed my mind at all. And it's as unnatural for me to me intimidated of a GSD as it is natural to live with and care for one. 

I also never really watched any shows or films with GSDs, I don't even remember particularly liking the way they looked. They just are the way they are and I've just always been around them and we've just always coexisted! I am also naturally an outdoorsy person, and out alone in parks hiking or walking or exploring so it's made sense to have a companion. We're out for 3 hour long or longer walks or in the outdoors at least 5 times a week. GSDs have tremendous endurance and their intelligence and trainability makes them very well-matched as a companion - personally. We are bonded in mind and spirit and usually know what the other is thinking.


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Well I'm 17, so my mom chose... but here's the story. My mom had a GSD before I was born, after I was born I grew up with him (Benny, short-haired, tan). He passed away when I was in kindergarten, R.I.P.. He was 2 weeks shy of 14. We waited about a year before we got a new one, so in first grade we got another. My mom wanted it to be a complete opposite. So she went looking for a black long-haired female. When she finally found one, she got it, her name's Crystal and she's 2 months shy of 10 right now. Without a doubt I can say that GSDs will always be my favorite. They're good company, protection, and just generally strong and smart dogs. I'm glad to say I will continue to be a GSD owner throughout my life.


----------



## PaddyD

When our last dog (65 pound mutt) died we weren't going to get another dog.
Then we weren't going to get another 'big' dog.
Then we weren't going to get a puppy, we would get a small rescue.
Then we weren't going to get a rescue because we didn't want to inherit a dog with problems.
Then my wife saw a German Shepherd near where she works and thought it was beautiful.
So we considered a GSD rescue.... but had difficulty connecting with the local GSD group.
Then I saw a picture of Abby at 8 weeks for sale online from a local breeder and went to see her and it was love at first sight.


----------



## pigeon man

*didn`t choose to own a g.s.d.*

some of you might remember me my daughter is in the army and she gave saleen to us cause of her alway`s bein deployed well i went on this site trying to get her adopted but i couldn`t believe how many were mad at me for doin so they gave me all kinds of options well long story short - we decided to keep her BEST DECISION WE EVER MADE .... love my g.s.d.


----------



## mel hunter

I fell in love with the breed when I was a child and my cousin had a male named "King"....I thought he was beautiful! 

I have had nothing but GSD's since  I LOVE everything about the breed!!

~Melinda


----------



## arycrest

lrodptl said:


> Rin Tin Tin-That's when I got hooked.





Sue Smart said:


> I grew up watching Rin Tin Tin, Roy Rogers with Bullet and Champion the Wonder Horse and Rebel. I cannot conceive of owning any other breed.


Rin Tin Tin got me hooked on the GSD too!!! 

I got my first one, Tasha (Cloverly Edleweiss), a WGSD in 1973 when I bought my first house and have had them ever since. It's funny how life is ... I met Daphne Hereford at a WGSD show up in NY in 1993 and we became friends. When my soul mate, Echo (Ominous Echo of Cloverly) suddenly died the following year, she gave me Rin Tin Tin's Niki and in 2000 she gave me Rin Tin Tin's Whatchamacallit (Mac), so my childhood dream came true of owing not one, but two RTT dogs. Of course I cannot tell a lie, all the other Hooligans are wonderful too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

As I was walking my dogs last night, they reminded me of how much I love this breed. I will always want a GSD, yes I may want other breeds, but GSDs are 1st on my list.


----------



## lanaw13

I got our first GSD in Germany when we were stationed there in the 80's. I wanted a puppy and went to a local swap meet one day at the community center on base. The fuzzy pup had a piece of paper taped to her back that said $75. That was a lot of money for me back then…..
She lived to the age of 13, my kids grew up with her….. 
Hubby (new one) is still in love with Rin Tin Tin…..


----------



## Sammy79

I grew up with a German Shepherd. I was only 9 years old when we got her as a pup. We called her Guardian Angel because she was always there to protect us. Later I had joined the military and was not there when she passed away 13 years later. I really missed her and can never look at any other breed the same. GSD are one of a kind. I am in the process of buying a puppy from a local breeder to start our new family.


----------



## CarrieJ

As I told one co-worker who asked me the same question after watching some GSDs at work be totall nutjobs (to her); "I'm lazy" *grin*

I like smart dogs, herding dogs because they are so easy to train. 
Bulldogs...nope...I've seen lightbulbs smarter than those dogs. They make you work hard for small results.
I also like the expressive personalites and the "drama queen" aspects.


----------



## webzpinner

We got a german shepherd for a number of reasons: 1) family-centered mentality of the breed. The *MUST* be involved in the family daily schedule. 2) gentleness towards kids 3) intimidating look of the dog (we live on the "wrong side of the tracks") and when I take my dog on walks, neighbors drop whatever they are doing and (at times literally) run inside their homes. I had several yardsales and my dog will be tethered behind the "cash register" and people who didn't look like your typical yardsale shoppers would drive by, see the dog, then peel rubber away. 
My wife takes him when she walks my 6yr old to school and back. A GSD is 2nd only to a tame Tyrannosaur.


----------



## Aoosta

I'll be straight GSDs were my second choice, first choice was a great dane. but after searching a year I found I could not click with any of the danes parents or pups I clicked with. I grew up with a gsd mixed with saint more gsd then saint and so I started kooking hard at gsds, I kept coming back to Bear and Hedei the parents of my pups who were expecting and loved them. I still insist if either needed a home my 16 year old daughter or husband would move out so I could afford them. LOL Anyway Ziva my puppy when I looked at her last week got between me and the male pup I've been playing and was pretty darn certain she was not letting me play with him, just her. I thought she was too bossy. Pushed her aside and started playing with another pup. Well she bonked me in the head with a rope toy. She got me with a bonk. I'm in love.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

GSD = "God's Special Dog"


----------



## kidkhmer

MikeyMerciless said:


> Well I'm 17... I'm glad to say I will continue to be a GSD owner throughout my life.


Good for you mikey ! ( BTW we are thinking about calling our son mikey - due in 3 weeks ! ) . They say you should never have regrets in life and whilst I have none there are two things I wish had happened earlier in my life ; one is that I moved to Southeast Asia 10 years earlier and the other is that I discovered GSDs 20 years earlier !!

However I also know that everything in life happens when it happens for a reason and I am just glad that NOW I live in SEA and have a GSD !


----------



## DMZ

Right after my wife and I got married (32 years ago), we added a GSD to the household. Cody. We lived in the forest, near a lake, so he had lots of room to run about and play. He was a wonderful dog for many years. 

After he passed, we had a couple of other dogs, but I found myself measuring them against our old GSD. None ever came close to my high expectations. I realized I was still mourning the loss of Cody.

So this year we decided to get another GSD. After looking for a few months we found a rancher in the area that had one last male pup available from what was going to be the last litter. We met with them and met the parents. The male was 9 years old and very well mannered, with a very friendly disposition. We scooped up the last pup and named him Burr.

He has been a wonderful pup. Learned the basic very quickly and has not been any problem at all. Alert, attentive, and very social. He will probably be our last dog. 

He is 5 months old.


----------



## jaggirl47

I grew up with a GSD named popcorn. She was loyal, kind, and beautiful. That is one of my memories from my childhood. When I became an adult and was starting a family of my own, I knew there was only one choice for me. A GSD. I wanted my children to grow up with a dog that would give them the same memories mine gave me. They have never known life without a GSD. They love our dogs and our dogs love them (especially at dinnertime when they drop food). 
Now that I am an adult, I have a greater respect for this breed. My kids do as well. Once Leyna is trained and actually competing, my 9 year old will start working with her. He is looking forward to it. Even my 6 year old has a blast "training" the dogs and giving them treats when they listen.


----------



## AuberryShortcake

I grew up with all the stories of my grandparents' wonderful GSDs, and then, while working in an animal shelter while I was in college I met the dog that would have me fall in love with GSDs. She made my grandparents' stories of loyalty and bravery come to life. Her name was Cocoa and she was an owner surrender, I don't remember why. I think they were moving or some nonsense like that. She would heel off leash and she was always with me. I supervised the community service workers, including violent offenders, and there would be times I would be alone at the shelter, so I would keep Cocoa with me in my office. She was never aggressive, she simply had an impressive air about her. One day I was alone in the shelter and had Cocoa with me behind the front desk when one of the offenders working that day tried to force his way behind the front desk with me. (We had a latched gate to keep ppl from coming back there) Cocoa stood up between he and I and growled and barked. She never moved, she never tried to bite, just issued her warning in an unflinching manner. The guy backed off, I called his PO and had him reassigned to a different community service assignment, and all was well. I wish I could say I adopted Cocoa and she came home to live a long happy life with me, but I was still in college and really couldn't provide a good home for her. I called and had Houston GSD rescue pull her the next day, she was too nice a dog to end up euthanized in the shelter I worked at. But she was the catalyst, the one that made me say "I will have a GSD someday!" I still wonder about her, and hope her life was/is awesome...


----------



## Castlemaid

What a great story! These are all great stories!


----------



## Wolfgeist

I saw a police dog demonstration at a dog show when I was a young teenager and I instantly fell in love with the breed. Ever since, I would go crazy every time I saw a German Shepherd on the street or at a dog show. I researched the breed and began working with German Shepherds at my local humane society. I assisted the Humane Society's lead dog trainer in training a young female GSD and was completely hooked from that moment on. 

Since then, I knew it would be German Shepherds that would share my life and home. Their loyalty, trainability, intelligence, protectiveness and sensitivity to their human has always been a major driving force behind my love. I have been to police dog demonstrations and Schutzhund demonstrations whenever I got the chance and I even grew up wanting to be a canine unit officer. 

All in all, I'd say I've had a nearly life-long love for the breed.


----------



## DunRingill

I started with siberian huskies.....was showing a seriously crazy longcoated husky in obedience and got tired of beating my head against the wall, so I asked a local GSD breeder if she wanted any of her dogs trained. She had a 1yo bitch that had been returned (too hard to train, supposedly). The breeder put my name on her as co-owner, and I started working with her. Within 4 months she had her CD, with scores in the low 190's even tho she only got worked once or twice a week and lived in a kennel. So much for hard to train! I fell in love with her and after DH and I bought a house Lara moved in with us permanently. That was over 25 years ago and I've had GSDs ever since.


----------



## bruiser

When I was growing up my family had a couple different breeds of dogs but we always had pets. My first dog as an adult was a GSD/husky mix that I totally fell in love with, she was smart, strong, protective, and a lover. When she died a part of me died also. When I became a single mom I knew my son had to have a dog and we decided on a black lab since they were a favorite of mine also. In the back of my mind I always wanted another GSD only this time a purebred. As my black lab Stella is getting older I decided it was time for another dog and I had been talking to a breeder for a year or two about getting one of his dogs. We took the plunge and went picked out Bruiser or should I say Bruiser picked us out as well. The GSD breed is smart, family oriented, goofy and lovable but also protective. Since I spend a lot of time outdoors, I wanted a dog that would be more protective of myself and my family when we're out and Bruiser will do just that. I love his coloring, his silly face when he's being goofy and he's got attitude...a lot of it. GSD's love their pack and would give their lives for you 'how could anyone ask for anything more!!!' :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus

It's hard to find the right answer, but for me gsd's are like Landrover's, beautiful, elegant, can do anything, "head turner", expensive, can be unreliable at times, classic, and yet I wouldn't be without one. Is it bad that I just compared the two? 

They are just the best dogs for me and my family. A breeder a long time ago once told me that GSD's have the intelligence of a 6 year old kid. The longer I'm around shepherds, the more I find that to be true. Odin is only 11 weeks but I see how he is with my 2 year old and it just melts my heart, it such a beautiful sight whenever they are together.


----------



## LoveEcho

My brother had a Fidelco "reject"...I was in love with that dog from the moment I saw her. Aside from the silly things like him teaching her how to get him a beer from the fridge, or having her sit and stay on the hood of his truck for an hour or so and watching frightened, drunk passersby when he visited me at college, she was just a stellar dog to have around. She's such a character... her (and other GSD's I've met subsequently, including my own dog), have a very "human" quality to them. I don't mean that in a petty, personification, eat-from-the-table sort of way, I mean it in a way that they seem to just "get" you...she's extremely expressive, to the point that you almost feel like she's judging you. I've always been more of a dog person than a people person, so the way GSD's seem to be "wise souls" is what drew me to them. When I was searching for a puppy, I was looking for one specifically with Daley's traits...and he's the love of my life! After working around them in a professional environment, with trained protection and police dogs, the same thing still applies but they're much more aloof...the regal "gaurdian"...they just give the sense of knowing just a _little_ bit more than you do.


----------



## Rowan

I have always loved GSD even when I was a kid. The movies K9 and Rin Tin Tin. My father always told me stories of the GSD he had as a kid as well. For awile I was really liked a different breed but I have always loved shepherds in the back ground. I think they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I didn't intend on getting a GSD. I was looking for a dog though when I saw Bunny's profile on the Humane Society website. Her profile described her as being great for a first time dog owner which I was. I got her and now I'm hooked on the breed. I got Jazz 1.5 years ago and will never own anything other than Shepherds now.

Carolyn, Bunny & Jazz (Ottawa, ON)


----------



## Dogaroo

Kaija was my first dog that felt more like my partner and "right hand dog" than just my pet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My uncle had a GSD named Taffy had been in militaryin early sixties gorgous black/tan .She was nbot friendly but she would look so cute you wanted to pet .Then ther was Prince Black/silver and jumper and then Heidrick and Rex. When i picture a dog Ipicture a GSD


----------



## r1200mike

*To own a GSD.*

I have had 3 GSD's in my life, Lucky, Oktober and Now Ricco. I just could not imagine my life without a Shepherd. I went on a family vacation for the first time with Ricco and I had the time of my life.


----------



## Sable

Simply put, because of how smart they are. I never grew up around a GSD and never knew much about them until I did some research on the web. I was also intirgued by their loyalty, their abilty to protect, and because I will have someone with enough energy to play fetch, frisbee, or the like with. Not to mention they are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ronin

I moved into my own house and my boyfriend at the time encouraged me to get a dog. I have always had pomeranians growing up so I was going to get a small dog. He suggested I get a big dog. One that will protect me. So I looked into a GSD. Little did I know that my dog would end up protecting me my now ex (not such a good person). When I brought ROnin home, he had 4 weeks of basic puppy training. It was the best thing I could have done. My now ex bf was right. German shepherds are the best dogs around. He did protect me and I grew so much as a young adult. THey teach you responsibility and leadership. My dog is a great companion. As he turned 10 this year, I can't believe he is now a senior.
It is true that they will lay down their life for you. He protected me from many of unpleasant fights. I will never get another breed. A German shepherd is the perfect dog.


----------



## DougGeneration

Because I don't want to miss the experience of doing so, that's basically it. If you're a dog lover, you're definitely missing out if you didn't consider getting a GSD.


----------



## danbibby

We wanted Karma for the intelligence, the loyalty, the affection and the history of the breed. Having him is a joy, especially all the vocalizations he does, sometimes his reactions are so hillarious!

GSD's are simply a blessing.


----------



## mygermanshepherd

I have always loved German Shepherds - especially when I was a little girl my grandfather owned a great grandson of Rin Tin Tin named Blackie. He would let us do anything to him but let someone come up that he didn't know - he would let them know. He was protected of us but he would let us do anything to him. I can remember someone took Blackie & he was gone for quite awhile. When they finally found him - he wasn't in very good shape & very sick. I can remember sitting by him & just petting him & he would look up at me with those beautiful black eyes & so loving. He passes away & I can remember how sad it was. Well, I'm in the sixty's now - we let the girls choose there dogs so when they left I did get a couple of dogs that had German Shepherd in them & collie. They where abused so I took them in - while they have both passed on because of age.

I wasn't sure if I wanted to get another dog but my husband said he would like to have another - he wanted a boxer which we have now & then this great opportunity came where this girl was looking for a home for a german shepherd (she was in a crate for 12 to 15 hours a day. So I took her - What a joy this dog is. Nala is 1½ years old - still have some puppy in her but she is so smart. She and the boxer get along great. We have a couple of issues we are working on but I would not trade her for any thing. Now I have my German Shepherd that I always wanted & she is great.


----------



## ALDuke

In the beginning, I thought it would be a good deterrent (good neighborhood but my neighbor said someone broke into his privacy fence). I wanted a smart dog, majestic looking, and one that would be loyal. I had no idea how awesome of a dog I would be getting however. It has really changed me as a person, to have a best friend like this. It's just him and I at home and we do everything we possibly can together. He's very well socialized and people just melt over him. This is been one of the best decisions I've ever made. Down side to this is if someone ever happened to him. I thought long and hard about it when my neighbor called and said he was on the loose. I thought he was dead on the side of the road, but it was a pile of rocks at the base of a mailbox. These boys/girls really are like kids.


----------



## Hermione

Well, Rin Tin Tin definitely was responsible for the little girl's dream, but since then a more thoughtful approach and research....and the reason I got a German Shepherd is that I think they are beautiful, soulful animals--strength, intelligence, grace---and great companions. 

"When man is in trouble, God sends him a dog." 
(Quote I read on a GSD website somewhere, can't recall who said it.)


----------



## Maddie's dad

a german shepherd saved my life. 

when i was 4 years old, my german shepherd, Shira, was sleeping on the couch while the rest of us were in bed. we had a fire in the fireplace earlier that evening and an ember had popped out of the "extinguished" fire. it caught the carpet on fire causing shira to bark and scratch at my parent's door to wake them up. they got the fire extinguisher and put out the fire. if it had'nt been for shira, the damage could have been infinitely worse. i owe my life to the breed and as soon as i had my own place, i told my wife we had to get a GSD! been so happy ever since.

R.I.P. Shira, you are missed.


----------



## Mom2BPS

Hi fellow gad surface lovers! To me a home is not a home without a german shepherd! I grew up with gsd's my entire life. My Dad (my other hero whom I just lost this past May) was a K9 police officer and was the 1st K9 officer in his city back in the late 60's early 70's. When we lost his partner, the whole family lost a friend. As soon as I moved out-I adopted a gad and she was the love of my life....she passed @ the tender age of 10yo.....shortly after her passing, I adopted another love of my life who just turned 1z this past January. I have 2 kids....one 16yo daughter and one 5yo son and my gsd is the best tempered, tolerant, playful, loving, protective part of our family that anyone could ever want. I wouldn't consider our home a happy one without a german shepherd in it with us.


----------



## Mom2BPS

Sorry about the spelling errors! I hate spellcheck....thought I had it all fixed,lol...the beginning of.my post was supposed to read"hi fellow gsd furface lovers!" )


----------



## Tiffseagles

I have always wanted one since I was a kid. I always admired from afar but did a lot of reading. It just so happens that a few years ago I moved in with some family members that had a 1 year old GSD (their first in over 20 years). My uncle's dad was on the k9 unit and they always had GSDs as well as various other breeds. He did PP training with his GSD when he was 16 (that was a LONG time ago). Guess it was fate


----------



## Pepper311

I always wanted a GSD ever since I was little. I too read lots about them and knew a few. BUT since working at a vets I got turned off of the breed. Due to the many many health problems I saw in them. Also GSD were the WORTST dogs to work with unless the owner was there. All the smart breeds tend to be hard do treatments on. 

Anyways since then I don't work in a vets. I have kind of forgot all that and remember why I wanted one in the first place. They are powerful, smart, loyal, active, protective, and look amazing. Yet I am still truned off by the health problems. My husband was bit by a GSD when he was 7yr. He was riding his bike and the dog got out and chaced him down and gave him a bit. So he does not like them. I was looking at GSD rescues for our next dog. I found a pup that is at least half maybe more GSD. She is the perfect dog for us and we love her. So I got the GSD of my dreams but she is not pure bred. since our GSD mix is such a great dog and my husnad loves her there is a good chance our next dog will be a pure GSD.


----------



## Stella's Mom

I find German Shepherds to be beautiful, strong, smart and ever observant. They are a wonderful breed of dog to me.
My kids have always known a German Shepherd and they love the breed too. Stella is my 3rd Shepherd as an adult.

My eldest son cannot wait to move out of NYC so that maybe he can get a GSD too. His girlfriend wants a mini Schnauzer, so I am not sure what dog they will end up with. Mini Schnauzers are good dogs too, but my heart lies with a German Shepherd.


----------



## nitemares

I grew up with GSDs, to me a home is not a perfect home without one.


----------



## saraja87

I'm normally a total OCD nut about researching, if I want a new gadget, a new car, a new anything I research it to death. A new fish for my aquarium? My rescue cats? The same. That said, I did literally 0 research before getting our girl Milou. 

My husband and I have always known we wanted a dog but weren't looking for one at this time. We had researched everything from schipperkes to great pyrenees and had decided that we wanted a massive fluffy white beast who was lazy and fantastic with children in a couple years. My mom, who used to own attack on provocation dobies, had expressed an interest in getting a "long haired german shepherd" sometime in the future. That night, Milou was dumped in Silverlake and left tied to a pole. Through complete chance we saw her, then the woman whose house she was tied up in front of posted an ad for her, and within hours we had our friend who fosters for Westside German Shepherd Rescue go pick her up. It was absolute love at first sight and after each family member had a chance to meet her, we took her home and I've been researching this fascinating breed nonstop ever since. Although she was intended to be a family dog/eventual companion for my mother, she instantly bonded with my husband and I and became ours. 

In the few short months we've had her, she's totally changed our world. Our bedroom has a giant luxury pet residence in it, a huge fluffy bed that takes up the entire walkway and our floors are littered with dog toys. All the human food was removed from the back freezer to make room for her raw food which we have shipped in once every month and a half from my friend's GSD breeder. I wake up an extra hour early before work every morning to walk her and my lazy-and-loving-it husband has started to walk her in the afternoons in addition to our evening walk and her fully fenced in backyard for playing in. Any Saturday morning plans have to be changed because Saturday mornings are reserved for obedience class. There's dog hair in our bed, a dog seat belt and harness in each of our cars, our cats still haven't forgiven us and we can't go on vacation. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Quantum

*Victor*

Victor was a present from my dad when I was a young boy. I have a younger sister. At the time she was about 3yrs. old. My parents were not supervising her properly and she had wondered to the main road where there was lots of traffice. A large Milk Truck was comming down the road and my sis had decided to walk out into the road and didnt realize any danger. I was watching at a distance horrorified and unable to move fast enought to stop her. Out of nowhere came my GSD Victor. Just as the Truck was about to strike her (his brakes were now locked and you could hear the screams of the vehicle attempting unsucessfully to stop), Victor grabbed my sis by the diaper (made of cloth in those days) and pulled her into a ditch quite easily! That dog saved my sisters life. We still talk about it to this day on family occasions and give praise to Victor who passed long ago. He didnt harm my sister but stayed with her until an adult could come to her assistance. Now that is why I have loved the breed for about 40yrs now.


----------



## CaliBoy

My first GSD was acquired because I wanted a good watch dog. However, in no time at all, what made him so beloved was his intelligence, caring spirit, and lively playfulness as a companion. My first two GSD's have now passed, and I'm on my third. Although I admire their protective instincts, it is their fierce loyalty and love as companions that I value the most and which will always make me gravitate towards a German Shepherd.


----------



## jetscarbie

Great stories.

After being renters for many, many years and only having a ferret...we bought our brand new house. Nice off white carpet. The kids were in the teenager stage so I didn't want ANY dogs.

My hubby grew up with big dog breeds. He wanted a big dog. A friend of a friend of a friend knew a breeder of GSDs. On mother's day he bought home one. I was not happy. This poor dog followed me around with these sorry looking eyes that I swear were saying "you are GOING to love ME"!! He really did win me over. I started figuring out that he was smart and very devoted.


----------



## London's Mom

I found a female GSD living under some bleachers at the park I used to jog in every morning. It took me 2 weeks to convince her to come home with me. She finally did and we spent the next 13 years of her life together. After owning a GSD, I could never own another breed.


----------



## ChiliD

I'm looking for my 1st GSD after a life of mutts, and one wonderful, one of a kind Lab. 
I am very active outdoors, and I want a loyal, athletic, stable, protective family companion for me and for my family. As a previous poster wrote about researching things to death, so do I. My research has pointed me directly toward the German Shepherd Dog, which I hope to have later this winter.


----------



## Nikitta

We had many different breeds of dogs growing up but never a GSD. My first dog I got when I went out on my own was an Irish Setter. After he passed i decided to try a different breed and decided on a GSD. I got the most wonderful dog on the planet. After he passed, I thought, " Now, what kind should I get?" My brain locked up. I told myself, " Are you kidding?" I got another German Shepherd. Now days, 5 GSDs later, I am still in love with the breed. My latest is an adorable little girl from a wonderful caring breeder. When I told people I was getting a new dog, a few did ask me what kind. I just stared at them. LOL


----------



## Warrior09

Growing up I was raised with big dogs; dobies, rotties, gsd, st. bernards and here in the last 6 years b4 I moved in with my father; my mother bought a yorkie and I was with it through my high school years. Then 2 years ago i moved in father; who has a chihuahua in the house (He don't like big dogs in the house) and then bf got me Bella and my mother gave me hachi.

I love the GSD bc my first one was gotten for the family when i was 8-9 years old, and I had him until I was a senior in high school and b4 my folks split; Warriror was my bff; while they were argueing and fighting I would go outside and just sit by him on the porch and talk to him and at the time I was 11-14 years; The argueing went on those whole three years. And when my mother took us 50 miles away; I had to leave him with my grandpa, who promised to take care of him until we found a house to keep him in and sadly those 5 years went by fast; visiting on the weekends to see him and he passed away. 
He will always be my bff; thats why i fell in love with the breed.


----------



## chelle

I was traumtized by the neighbor's GSD when I was a kid. Mean dog! MEAN! *Nearly* always leashed, but he'd run to the end of it with jaws a snapping and scared the CRAP out of us kids just trying to walk down the road.

Never wanted one. AT alll. 

Fast forward and my son brought home a WGSD pup. I helped raise her. Super dog. I realized you don't have to be "scared" of a "big" dog.... just train them, work with them.. (unlike my crappy neighbor years ago.)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Love the stories!


----------



## mysweetkaos

Growing up in rural Nebraska/Wyoming I had been exposed to Shepherds growing up, lots of farm dogs. My grandfather was military (MP) and when he retired was in the police force, I always saw pics of his Shepherds and was captivated by their regal yet imposing looks. When my husband and I started thinking about dogs, I had been in an abusive relationship after high school that still left me with some fear, and my husband travelled a lot. So I wanted a dog that to onlookers looked menacing, but behind closed doors was loving, loyal, gentle and intelligient. We got everything we wanted :wub: On a side note, my husband wanted a lab, I just didn't feel that safe with some goofy looking dog sitting in the window appearing to be smiling at everyone!!


----------



## Mrs.K

I had no choice, ever...


----------



## WendyDsMom

I have always had at least one GSD in residence since I was three. 

My parents loved the breed - as a working farm dog - and brought two to their home in CA from the farm in Mexico. My Godfather worked with LAPD and the K9's there - so I got drop outs.

I had other dogs, labs, pitts, or mutts mixed in briefly - but we always kept at least one Shepherd on duty. The other dogs were mostly older dogs that my dad found as strays and decided to keep.

When I left for the military - I left Woopher (125lb male) with my parents. I ended up married and with a Lab puppy/dog for 13 years, dog passed - divorced the hubby. Got a Shepherd! 

My kids first choice for a dog: Shepherd - of course!


----------



## Ikons dad

Sometimes I think my wife would divorce me for another GSD and think it was a good deal...... She might be right!


----------



## jenzeke

Our shepherd is 7. We had him since a pup, and he is not only a protector, but very good with our 5-year old. Only issues were when young, he didn't understand catch and release. He would snap toys from her hand. But because he's incredibly smart, he only did it once. Now he will NEVER take anything from her hand at all. She can grab him, hug him, 110% safe. He is large so sometimes knocks her over, but thats it. We got him from a breeder who is know for breeding police dogs. He was raised with love and no abuse, and we couldn't ask for a better dog. I will never own another breed. We don't need an alarm for our home. When people visit, he remembers them. If he senses something off, he lets you know. We have a large fenced yard and he's typically territorial. His biggest threat would be to other dogs. And squirrels.


----------



## vhowell7

Best Dog I ever had(before my present dog) was a shepherd/husky mix. Man that dog was smart. He was a city dog then we moved to a farm. He adapted really well, was good with the animals and an excellent watchdog. He wouldn't bark unless there was a GOOD reason to bark - either a critter or a trespasser ( usually city people during deer season. They would come in our woods until we would chase them off). 

We couldn't have animals inside the house ( my step-dad's rule) so my dog would just wait on the back porch until someone came out. Used to ride my horse and he would trot alongside. Great companion, gentle and loving. Gave so much and expected so little. 

Finally got to the point where my hubby would let me get a dog and I KNEW it HAD to be a shepherd. We went full blooded this time, no mix. Shadow is almost 9 months old now and is just the most awesome dog. She plays with the kids, is gentle with the cats, and basically has to be right with me where ever I am in the house. The best part of my day is letting her out of the crate in the morning; she does her little "happy dance", so glad to see me. I want ANOTHER one, but my spouse is sooo not ready for a multiple dog household yet. We'll get there....


----------



## danbibby

We got a GSD because of their intelect, ease of training and loyalty to family. I've used my military background to teach Karma to search for people, bombs, intruders, not just for the security asspect but just because these activities provide the challanges and excitement a family dog needs otherwise we get a board out his skull GSD and torn furnishings.


----------



## gmcwife1

amaris said:


> To be honest, my favorite dog till recent mths was the Golden Ret. but i realized that having a dog that will give a guided tour to a burglar and welcome would-be muggers with a tail wag and a lick isn't exactly the type of dog i'd feel safe around. Plus, my dad said if i was gonna bring a dog home, it'd better be a GSD (he loves 'em).
> 
> But my love for big dogs has always been around for as long as i can remember thanks to the MANY large mutts my granma kept while i was growing up...small dogs have never been attractive to me (although i can see why ppl would like them )


This is me too  

Except change the dog breed to Samoyed which is exactly like the golden when it comes to strangers 

And change your dad to my husband 

Our daughter has been in 4-H for 4 yrs and has done as much as she can with her Samoyed. Her dad said the only way she could get a new dog was if it was the type of dog that he wanted, which was the GSD


----------



## ShepStyle

I didn't really choose a GSD, mine (Ellie) kind of just landed in my lap. My brother got a GSD puppy about 5 years ago and he got hurt right after so he couldn't take care of her. He brought her home to our mom and I until he got better. 
We sent her back when he healed up and she lived with him for the next year or so. Then Ellie was hit by a car and broke her hip so she came back to live with us since my brother couldn't be at home to take care of a dog with a broken hip with his work schedule. 
When Ellie was healed up, we sent her home with my brother again and a few months or so later, my brother gave Ellie to me. Ellie and I had gotten really attached to each other and my brother saw that so he finally said that she could come home and live with me. And she's been here ever since!


----------



## sheep

I've always loved GSDs for their loyalty, boldness, gentleness, intelligence, coolness and so on!  As well as their protectiveness and obedience. Also, I like their size, as I can hug them and not afraid of hurting them accidentally (I have some fear of hurting small dogs accidentally - a family chihuahua used to get hurt by doors and so on in the past).

I've never really owned a GSD, but our dog that we adopted is a GSD mix.  He might not have ears up (I love GSD's appearance  ), but he's just so cute too. I chose him coz he resembled GSD.


----------



## Halion

Loyalty to family, good with other animals, very handsome breed of dog, extremely intelligent, and protective (where I live I need it!).

I don't regret getting my GSD.


----------



## Oldsarge

I first met GSDs while in Vietnam. We had two dog teams attached to my platoon for awhile, and I admired their intelligence protectiveness and loyalty. I got my first GSD when I left the Marines and have owned 6 in my lifetime. I used to travel for work and felt more comfortable having them at home with the wife and kids when I was absent.
Now that I am retired my current boy keeps me in shape and energized seeing to his needs.


----------



## cwedge11

Only because it's the best 
smart
loyal
protective
active
beautiful
strong


----------



## Shade

I chose a GSD because of the versitility and the beauty of the breed


----------



## Anitsisqua

Well, I wanted a dog of my own for a long time, and I won't say that the fact that I'll be moving out of state in the next year or so wasn't a factor. I'll be moving away from everyone I know and living on my own in a whole different part of the country. I liked that GSDs are naturally protective, but not too aggressive.

They're also so smart and beautiful that I couldn't resist.


----------



## _Crystal_

It began when I was about 8. I was in the school library looking at pictures of 'doggies' when I saw a picture of a puppy German Shepherd. I fell in love. I have adored the breed since then!


----------



## Stosh

My parents raised Norwegian Elkhounds when I was a kid and we had plenty of property, room and kids at our house, so when a friend of my parents asked if they would take in a dog that was no longer able to work as a 'police dog', which is what they were called back then, they agreed. Flash was a gorgeous black sable that really wasn't steady enough to be working. He loved and devoted his life to us, especially my mom, and he was the only non-Elkhound I had really been around. I was determined to own one again and when we moved to our current place and had again, plenty of property and room, a gsd breeder/friend gave me a pup he had saved out for work as an arson investigator. Omy was the best dog that ever lived, as are most gsds. I can't see myself ever having another breed- they take 'dog' to a whole other level


----------



## SDChicken

I've been in love with them since I can remember. I grew up with my grandfathers hunting labs, so that is only what my father would allow in our house. I think he, my father, partially avoided them on purpose. Everything that I've been in love with I've gone full tilt into. Horses, photography ect. I was an expensive but dedicated child. Haha At least I can say I never got "bored" and abandoned anything I chose. While I loved the labs my heart has always been set on a GSD. I love everything about them. Loyalty, brains, active, protective and just plain beautiful how could you NOT?? Now I'm obsessed with finding a breeder. I'm just so nervous I'll make a wrong choice. The anal perfectionist is getting the best of me.


----------



## ladywolf9653

My family has owned GSDs for as long as I remember (and before that). My father trained K9s and officers for our hometown police force, so we grew up surrounded by not only our own dogs, we had a constant stream of K9s visiting. When I finally owned my first house, finding a pup was the very first item on the "to do list". I honestly can't imagine owning anything else.


----------



## doggerel

My husband lived on a farm in Ireland with only one companion: An aging, noble German shepherd named Reuben. Reuben stole his heart and solidified his desire to bring a GSD into our home when the time came. I've always loved just about any dog from the AKC herding group (I grew up with an Australian shepherd and will always be partial to them) and as I started to study more about the GSD, I started to love their various characteristics. We decided on a GSD when we learned about the very great rescues in our area, since we were committed to rescuing a dog. We brought Pyrrha home three weeks ago and it's been a great journey so far!


----------



## Bear L

I got the GSD as a deterrent for strangers since I live alone, to accompany me on walks/hikes and to be my other dog's playmate. So far, at 6 months she's fulfilled all those needs. A handful compared to the other smaller breeds I had before but very rewarding and I'm growing fonder of the breed by the day.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy

Ok i will be honest. I wasn't even planning on getting a dog when i got my jacob. My 14 year old son just woke me up one morning and asked if he could get a puppy from one of his friends down the road. He happened to say it right in front of the two little kids and they got excited. I told him to ask his dad and that's when i found out it was a full blooded gsd that was solid black. My mom has had her gsd for about 10 years now and she is also solid black so this made me actually want the puppy as well. I have always been raised around gsd since i was 8. They were my stepdads favorite breed. He owned 4 before he died because he loved to train them. So long story short, my husband said yes to my surprise and later that day Jacob became part of our family. Unfortunatly he doesnt have papers or anything like that but i met the mother and father and they both had a good temperment so I'd say i am pretty lucky. Plus since my son was friends with the people they let us have him for free.


----------



## huntergreen

easy, here is the short story, great grandfather came over from germany in 1892, brought his german shepherd with him. grandfather born in 1901, grew up with gsd. father born in 1928, grew up with gsd an beagles. i was born in 1957, grew up with gsd. to me having a gsd is just normal. now not having a gsd is....


----------



## KennyFrench

The first family pet I remember as a child was my grandfather's German Shepherd Dog named Sergeant. That was 40 years ago, but I still have fond memories of that dog. In my life, I have had 3 dogs: the 2 miniature Dachshunds my first wife and I had because we lived in an apartment and couldn't have a large dog and Bella, the 4-5 years old GSD my current wife and I recently adopted.


----------



## Jax08

We had just put down my collie at 14.5 years old and I couldn't stand the thought of looking at another collie at that time. I found a 5 yr old GSD at a local shelter but due to concerns that we had other dogs, I adopted Jax instead. Now I"m addicted to German Shepherds.


----------



## iluvmygsds

I didnt my now ex husband did. That was the only thing we fought on in the divorce was who would get the germans. I did! They were so bonded to me he had a hard time dealing with them and he finally complied with the courts and gave them back to me. If they wouldnt have been acting out without me I dont know that he would have given them back. Well I used to be known as the crazy cat lady, now Im the crazy german shepherd lady. German shephards used to scare me and now I cant imagine life without them.


----------



## rshkr

because i can't own a lion...


----------



## NWHeather

We had one when I was 3, before my parents split. My dad has always had a GSD, & my grandparents had one through most of my childhood.
I've always loved them & it was not question as to which breed I wanted when I got my first one, over 20 years ago. Since then, I had mostly mutts, usually had GSD in them. 
Koda is my first pb since my first dog, & having a pb & a mix at the same time, watching traits of each, I'm definitely sold on GSD's. 
There's no other breed for me.


----------



## shadowdsouza

When we started looking to add a new canine member into our family with 2 little kids for the first time I went through many breeds. I grew up hearing and seeing Alsatians  and always saw them as majestic, powerful and beautiful dogs. 

I was considering a boxer and then my wife mentioned a German Shepherd. I started reading up on them and it made sense for us. We loved our baby Shadow who was amazing. We will always be a Shepherd family


----------



## starburst

When I was a child we own several dog but all the dogs I really bonded with were part shepherd and were amazing dogs...

They were smart, easy and eager to train and loyal... so loyal to us kids especially.


----------



## KindnessCounts

I have read every single post in this thread trying to figure out why I love my GSD.

I grew up with a collie mix and an assortment of other mutts. I befriended a white GSD while in high school that was afraid of people.

As an adult, I did my research. I wanted a breed that required no exercise, was a good family dog and had an excellent temperment. The perfect match was golden retriever and I have had a number of them. Currently I have two, a brother and sister.

Two months ago, I acquired a GSD. I was helping a friend find a home for him and ended up taking him. He is challenging and needs exercise, mental stimulation and higher level training. I LOVE HIM!!!! There is something about the eyes and they way he tilts his head. I swear that he speaks volumes to me through those eyes. He has some issues and now I have the opportunity to learn about how to handle this powerful breed and also learn beyond basic obedience training, plus agility, herding, and/or tracking and more! 

I never wanted a dog that was smarter than me so now I will have to rise to the occassion!

Physically, I will have to get in shape if it kills me. My big fella requires me to work with him and walk him. 

So in a short period of time, I am enamored with GSD's and while I love my goldens, I find I am partial to the dog that is challenging me to be a better me. 

He even sleeps on the bath mat waiting for me to finish my shower--how cute is that??? Plus, I admit, I love his "command presence" as someone posted. He does get people's attention.

So GSD's are my new love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ringzemall

My first GSD was given to me by a friend. She had her bitch on a breeding contract and was given two puppies from the litter when they had only expected one (it was a litter of 14!). At the time I had severe hip dysplasia, and the dog pretty much trained himself to be a service dog. He would pick up anything I dropped, bring socks and shoes (always a matching pair, and on Sunday it was ALWAYS my dress shoes!), help steady me as I walked up stairs, etc. I know my surgeries were able to be delayed for several years due to him. I love that they have the intelligence to decide whether or not to obey--that sometimes being bad seems to be worth the reward-LOL. After he passed away, I got another GSD, but she is so completely different. She's getting old now and is partially paralyzed, but I already know that when she goes, I'll be getting another Shepherd.


----------



## Shepnut

I was always partial to the wolfier looking dogs like malamutes, Akitas and gsds. It wasn't until one day in a neighborhood park with my gsd/husky/Akita rescue who was an utter albeit lovable hardhead that I had my epiphany.

I noticed a dog owner next to me playing a seamless game of fetch with his dog who minded him very nicely. In contrast to my off the hook nutso pet who I worked with endlessly, I felt compelled to compliment the other owner's dog's behavior. The guy who I will never forget turned toward me and SNEERED at me that "well it is a German shepherd so what do you expect!?". 

I will never forget this Japanese guy wearing tennis whites with his impeccable gsd and his snarky response. Usually I discard jerks as having little to offer but I got over my ego and thought about what he said.

Oh, maybe breeds matter?! And what about that gsd type? Hmmmm...


----------



## Paips

I grew up with GSDs in my house my dad was a policeman, so was very used to the breed itself and all the great qualities they posses. My first personal GSD , jut after my first child was unbelievable when it came to protected anyone in the family , he saved my daughter from walking into a pond on my property and had an intruder pinned up against the side of his kennel one night . When he passed away we buried hin on the space he used to protect and i still have a pic of him
him on my fridge. I have had 2 others since and all fine dogs, on my 4th and shes a gem also. Im big on finding a good breeder tho , one thats there for you after u get your gog home and cares about her dogs and is always there to help. My two cents ,anyway


----------

